# To old ?



## Simed (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys and girls,

New to this particular forum:thumb

Been following MMA for the best part of 8 years. I always told myself i would 'attempt' one of the disciplines at some point but due to kids and of late a very stressfull 60hr week it has never happened.

Now to my question, at 46yrs coming up 47 and being slightly unfit, am i too old to start Judo? (or another discipline)

Up untill 6yrs ago i was at 5ft8" 10st, all muscle, went into the office/car and ended up as 13.5st of fat bastard!

I wont be offended if you think i am 'past' it (the wife does!)

Thanks for reading, and any advice on getting in shape is appreciated


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Never too old to at least try it.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

my uncle took up wado ryu karate at age 48 hes now 59 and still an extreme enthusist. we also have a 46 year old guy who he never did any martial arts till 3 weeks ago wen he came to our mma class. trust me m8 martial arts can be done by any1 because you can bass the training around your age and abilty

basically GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Well not every martial art is suitable for the older person. Those that require high levels of flexibility for example are usually and difficult for older people who quite naturally as the years pass by.

Mixed martial arts however is ideal for people of all ages because it isnt dogmatic like traditional martial arts, doesnt come with a set curriculum of skills that you must evidence to advance and allows you to sculpt your style to your own specifications, keeping what you like and what you can do whilst discarding what doesnt work or what is beyond your ability.


----------



## Simed (Jan 20, 2011)

Thx for the replies guys....nice to know i am not on the scrapheap just yet:thumb


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

Simed said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> New to this particular forum:thumb
> 
> ...


Your not too old.

You may find some stuff hard because your a bit older but that doesn't mean you can't train a martial art.

Don't let anybody tell you your too old, also if your not getting any younger so start a martial art as soon as you can!

Good luck mate! :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I know a 50 odd year old training in MMA ..

You're never too old ..

You're probbaly in better condition than some teens !! Though, your age will restrict you in some things, you wont be as flexible as you were, same with speed and strength

BJJ for example, was primarily for the smaller folk when going against larger opponents

The most important thing will be .. ENJOY IT .. If you feel your body and head can take it, DO IT

If your concerned about fitness .. try mma sparring classes, muay thai, kick boxing or boxing .

Most gyms are happy to let you join a class as a taster for free .. try different ones, and see if you shall enjpy

JUST HAVE FUN


----------



## Hocken (May 17, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say you're too old. But Judo is pretty rough on the body. Not sure it's your cup of tea but I would rather go for BJJ at your age.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

ROTWELLIER said:


> my uncle took up wado ryu karate at age 48 hes now 59 and still an extreme enthusist. we also have a 46 year old guy who he never did any martial arts till 3 weeks ago wen he came to our mma class. trust me m8 martial arts can be done by any1 because you can bass the training around your age and abilty
> 
> basically GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!


who is that rotweelier?


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

go for it mate, never too late. and if you were to do something like bjj, there are senior age categories to compete in, which means your own weight, age and level, making it much more even for competition.


----------



## Zardoz (Nov 3, 2010)

Go for it!

Half the training is done in your head - it's all a positive journey worth undertaking

Let us know how you go on


----------



## MrDave56 (May 18, 2011)

if its what you want to do then do it. nobody can stop you


----------



## Night Train (Oct 19, 2008)

You're never too old, but learn to train smart & safely. Enjoy yourself


----------



## Hutton (Feb 19, 2011)

as far as im concerned go for it. its not like youre trying to get into UFC or anything lol. no harm in taking up a hobby


----------



## the.zilla (Jul 7, 2011)

I say go for it! It doesn't matter how old you are!


----------

